# A fun little get to know your rats questionnaire.



## TheDragonsIris (Dec 26, 2013)

I thought I would come up with a fun little rat questionnaire. Since we get to know our rats very well (sometimes even better than our fellow humans), we'd be the go to for info on them, especially their personalities. You can answer these questions based on current or past rats. I'm interested to see what you guys answer with  I know many of us have multiple rats (I hope so, they must always have friends), you can either list them separately or together, it's totally up to you ^_^ Have fun.

I'll start off with my 3 boys:


Frank

favorite color - purple

occupation - hair dresser

voice - Peter from Family Guy

favorite food - marshmallows


Henry

favorite color - green

occupation - works for the CIA

voice - Tate Donovan (voice of Disney's Hercules)

favorite food - pizza


Jack

favorite color - red

occupation - model

voice - Michael Keaton as Batman

favorite food - crackers (with a nice wine, just kidding


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh gosh I love this, there are so few opportunities to share this information.


Luca / RIP

Favorite Color: Every color

Occupation: Lion Tamer

Voice: Somewhat high pitch and raspy

Favorite Food: Anything from Taco Bell


Mitzy

Favorite Color: Amaranth

Occupation: Barista

Voice: Medium pitch and dainty with a slight English accent

Favorite Food: Honey offered on a finger


Motley

Favorite Color: Turquoise

Occupation: Kindergarten Teacher

Voice: Medium pitch, soft and motherly

Favorite Food: Any kind of Chocolate


Marceline

Favorite Color: Periwinkle

Occupation: Florist

Voice: Low pitch, strong and deceptively confident

Favorite Food: Scrambled eggs


Tulio

Favorite Color: Burnt Orange

Occupation: Trapeze Artist

Voice: Medium pitch and slightly raspy, bold and confident

Favorite Food: Anything stolen or scavenged


Colette / RIP

Favorite Color: Lavender

Occupation: Cabbie

Voice: Very high pitched and dainty with a strong French accent

Favorite Food: French Fries


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Fave Color/Occupation/Voice/Favorite Food

Stitch:
Navy Blue/Clumsy Ninja/ Doug from Up/ Chicken
Beau:
Light Purple/Supermodel (lol)/ Nemo from Finding Nemo/ Yogurt



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

Nacho
Favorite Color: Green

Occupation: Druggie

Voice: Drawn out and "stoney"

Favorite Food: Probably anything


Gordon
Favorite Color: Taupe

Occupation: Professional flutist 

Voice: Very proper, but a little fast

Favorite Food: Pepperoni


Ahjeeb
Favorite Color: Black, like the night

Occupation: He trades government secrets.

Voice: He never talks

Favorite Food: He's a mystery.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

From oldest to youngest:

My First Mischief

_Molly (RIP)_
Favorite Color: Any color

Occupation: the ear, lips, and teeth doctor

Voice: has no voice

Favorite Food: Peas

_Mimi (RIP)_
Favorite Color: green

Occupation: spy

Voice: no voice

Favorite Food: cherrios

My Second Mischief

_Pastoolio_
Favorite Color: greens and yellows (hates purple)

Occupation: nanny, uncle

Voice: no voice

Favorite Food: hazelnuts and bluberry flavored gerber baby treats

_Toast_
Favorite Color: different shades of blue

Occupation: glutton, snuggle bear

Voice: no voice

Favorite Food: any flavor gerber baby treats, pasta, and rice puffs

_V
_Favorite Color: green, white, and bright colors

Occupation: marathon runner, destroyer, and demolishonist

Voice: no voice

Favorite Food: anything everyone else tries first

_Evy
_Favorite Color: any color

Occupation: mama

Voice: no voice

Favorite Food: dried pasta and gerber baby treats


----------



## TheDragonsIris (Dec 26, 2013)

These are all just too fantastic for words. So much creativity and laughs


----------



## MrsTefee (Dec 1, 2013)

This is so cute!! Ill post as well : )
_________________
GIRLS

Zelda

favorite color - purple

occupation - Teacher (elementary)

voice - sweet calming voice like a mom

Favorite Food - Cheesecake


Hermione

favorite color - bright pink

occupation - punk kid

voice - high pitched and bratty!

Favorite Food - Pizza


Peaches

favorite color - Yellow

occupation - Librarian

voice - shy, quiet girly voice

Favorite Food - Sushi

-----------------------------------------
BOYS

Poopy

favorite color - Orange

occupation - Race car driver

voice - manly voice but talks alot and its always about him Lol

Favorite Food - Steak Subs


Stark

favorite color - dark blue

occupation - Pro gamer

voice - kinda nerdy but deep

Favorite Food - Meat Lasagna


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

*Roxi:*
Favourite Colour - Pink
Occupation - Athelete
Voice - Girly and high pitched
Favourite Food - Blackcurrant Cheesecake and Chicken Pie :3

*Rosie:*
Favourite Colour- Lilac
Occupation- Theif
Voice- Cute and baby-like
Favourite Food- Rice Crispies

*Rhona:*
Favourite Colour- Red
Occupation- Ninja 
Voice- Lisa from the simpsons
Favourite Food- Cheerios


----------

